# DNR gets some $$$-from NSSF



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

*Michigan Department of Natural Resources$66,200*
Project: To produce an interactive Web site so hunters can view all available hunting lands and other land features throughout Michigan, with data layers consisting of aerial imagery, ownership, land use, cover, roads and more, and allowing hunters to input GPS coordinates of hunting camps or favorite locations to create a map. These and other feature will address the access challenge hunters face in Michigan.


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

any idea when this project will go forward. This could be a great resource for those of us that hunt public land.


----------



## brisco (May 4, 2009)

This could be useful to horseback riders too! Sounds good.

Elaine


----------



## kawasaki250 (May 12, 2009)

That would be a nice web site to have so we can do the research in the privacy of our own home.:fish2:


----------

